# Battlefield 3 - Community & Dice gegen Cheater



## BlueLaser (12. Januar 2012)

*Battlefield 3 - Community & Dice gegen Cheater*




Im aktuellen Battlefield 3 Blog bestätigt DICE erst vor kurzem mehrere hundert Cheater gebannt zu haben. 
Man nahm die Community und deren Meldungen ernst und analysierte dann die Spieler genauer. Die Bannwelle soll nicht die einzige bleiben, sondern erst der Start eines viel intensiveren Kampfes gegen die Cheater sein. 
Für DICE ist cheaten keine Option, auch wenn das Spiel durchaus frustrierend sein kann. Die Schweden sagten aber auch, dass man nicht jeden Spieler melden soll, der besser ist als man selbst.





> Wir haben cheaten immer ernst genommen. Heute startend, werden wir  unsere Anstrengungen Cheater zu erkennen und auszuschließen  intensivieren. Das Zurücksetzen der Stats und bannen dieser störenden  Minderheit ist die einzige Möglichkeit ihnen zu zeigen, dass sie das  Spiel für andere zerstören. Wir tun das für die Millionen von Spieler,  die ein faires Spiel verdienen, bei jedem Spiel.



Wer einem Cheater begegnet ist, soll laut DICE die Meldefunktion im Battlelog benutzen (kleines Dreieck oben rechts in der Profilübersicht), die Situation möglichst ausführlich beschreiben und am besten den Link zum Battlereport einfügen.
Die Berichte werden anschließend von DICE analysiert und ausgewertet.  DICE entscheidet daraufhin über die getroffene(n) Maßnahme(n). Dabei  kann die Statistik zurückgesetzt und/oder der Spieler komplett gesperrt  werden.


DICE betonte nochmals die Meldungen der Community über Cheater sehr ernst zu nehmen und man werde noch intensiver dagegen vorgehen.


Quelle: Battlefield Blog

*
Update:*

auch auf Deutsch:

Intensive AntiCheat-Maßnahmen bei Battlefield 3


​


----------



## spw (12. Januar 2012)

neuester cheat gerade opfer geworden: instant spawn kill mit MEDIPACK. Spielername PunkBusted oder so in etwa...sorry ,wenn ich nen cheater sehe,husche ich schnellstmöglich vom server und mach mal ne pause....reporten tja das wäre sinnvoll aber umso länger ich mich mit cheatern befassen muss,umso aufgebrachter werde ich


----------



## DerBratmaxe (12. Januar 2012)

Leider zu spät


----------



## CHappiz (12. Januar 2012)

Hi
Man sollte sich mal den bananen von artifical Aiming annehmen und das handwerk legen! . Die verkaufen nähmlich sollche hacks und aimbots en masse...
Haben ne offene website und eigene BF3 server ...
Denke wenn man an der stelle ansetzt, bekommt man sowas in den griff vllt..

gruss


----------



## SwissGTO (12. Januar 2012)

Der Kerl  Stats & Progression - Nitega - Battlelog / Battlefield 3  sollte auch endlich gebannt werden.


----------



## FRfutzi01 (12. Januar 2012)

SwissGTO schrieb:


> Der Kerl  Stats & Progression - Nitega - Battlelog / Battlefield 3  sollte auch endlich gebannt werden.



Das ist echt derbe...


----------



## seltsam (12. Januar 2012)

FRfutzi01 schrieb:


> Das ist echt derbe...



Was genau meint Ihr bei dem?


----------



## mjx (12. Januar 2012)

Thats life  cheater gibts immer und überall.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (12. Januar 2012)

Weiß ich auch nicht was mitdem Kerl sein soll - die Stats sind ganz normal - da bin ich sogar besser


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

Frag mich auch was mit dem Kerl sein soll 

@topic: Wenn irgendeiner irgendjemand als Cheater meldet, auch wenn dem nicht so ist, wie will DICE dies bestätigen oder nachweisen, wenn PB nicht meckert?


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2012)

Möchte garnicht wissen, wieviele Fehlmeldungen da eingehen, und Dice trotzdem jeden durchleuchten muss. Kann auf Dauer bestimmt ziemlich lästig werden.


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

Ja, vorallem wenn man unberechtigt beschuldigt UND dann noch bebannt werden sollte. Was da für Ärger auf dich zukommt, damit du wieder unbanned wirst...


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Januar 2012)

Ich verstehe das ganze auch nicht, für was ist Punkbuster dann eigentlich gut außer dass man ab und zu selbst gekickt wird weil das Ding zu sensiebel eingestellt ist und nicht richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Samynoob (12. Januar 2012)

punkbuster dient nur als beweissammler. wenn der cheatet den hack lädt, versucht PB ein screesnhot zu machen


----------



## Defcore (12. Januar 2012)

Also bis auf die Sniperstats über 100 % ?? sieht das mal gar nicht auffällig aus. Das ist es aber was DICE meint, nur weil einer besser spielt muss man einen nicht gleich als Cheater abstempeln.
Andererseits hab ich mir mal diese AA Gruppe angeschaut oder die Gruppe 187ci, wusste gar nicht was die CHeats noch alles können.
Anscheinend kann man auch nur jedes verziehen der Waffe und den Rückstoss komplett abstellen was auch schon ein immenser Vorteil ist. 
Und laut 187ci ist im Cheat eine Funktion die alle Hacks ausstellt bzw. nicht anzeigt wenn ein PB Screenshot gemacht wird.

Vorgestern habe ich aber selbst einen gemeldet der auf der Map Metro mit der IGLA Leute im Sekundentakt weggeholt hat. (Auffälliger gehts gar nicht mehr.)


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

Samynoob schrieb:


> punkbuster dient nur als beweissammler. wenn der cheatet den hack lädt, versucht PB ein screesnhot zu machen


 
Wie kommt es dann, dass du ingame immer siehst: "Player xxx has been banned (Multihack 023164)" - oder so ähnlich. Dann liegen ja zw. Screenshot und Analyse sowie bannen nur Sekunden.

Ich dachte PB schaut sich eher die config an und sucht nach seltsamen codes, etc...


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Wie kommt es dann, dass du ingame immer siehst: "Player xxx has been banned (Multihack 023164)" - oder so ähnlich. Dann liegen ja zw. Screenshot und Analyse sowie bannen nur Sekunden.
> 
> Ich dachte PB schaut sich eher die config an und sucht nach seltsamen codes, etc...



Also ich hab so etwas noch nie wo gelesen.
Das einzige was ich sehr oft sehe ist wenn ein Cheater am werk ist und die Gegner dann versuchen mit unerlaubten Waffen (RPG oder dergleichen) den zu killen das die dann gekickt werden und der Cheater nicht.


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

Ich habe es schon sehr oft gelesen, oben links wo die Chats abgebildet werden stehen dann immer solche Sätze, wenn gerade ein Bann erfolgt ist.


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Januar 2012)

Bin zu Glück aber auch noch nicht so oft auf Server mit Cheater gewesen und wenn es die Stats schon eindeutich machen dass da was nicht stimmt dann verlasse ich den Server sofort wieder, was ja auch auf dauer keine Lösung ist.


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

Naja, man will ja doch seinen Spass haben und wenn ICH den Server verlassen "muss", nur weil da jemand cheatet, dann werde ich ja benachteiligt, weil ich mein gekauftes Game nicht zocken kann und sowas hat nicht zu sein. Ich werde nicht zurückstecken, weil Betrüger online sind!  Banken sagen ja auch nicht: "Ach scheiss drauf, wir werden eh ausgeraubt, da lassen wir die Tür einfach gleich auf Nachts"


----------



## PixelSign (12. Januar 2012)

der beste schutz gegen cheater ist ein server, der diese kiddys automatisch kickt (zumindestens die penetranten aimboter). meinetwegen bei einer abnormalen kdr von 30 oder 40. da muss niemand warten bis sich mal ein admin blicken lässt oder dice sich darum kümmert.


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

Naja, es kommt nich selten vor, dass ich z.B. eine K/D von 40-5 hab, ich bin aber kein Cheater. Wie schon vor mir erwähnt, man kann doch an Stats nicht festmachen, ob derjenige Cheatet, das ist doch üble Nachrede. Es nervt schon, ständig als Cheater beschimpft zu werden, aber das als Basis für Beschuldigungen zu nehmen, halte ich für falsch!


----------



## Pimp-OINK (12. Januar 2012)

Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Weiß ich auch nicht was mitdem Kerl sein soll - die Stats sind ganz normal - da bin ich sogar besser



Sorry wenn ich deine Blindheit und die deiner 2 - 3 Vorposter mal hier bloßstelle...!


Hallo?

Seid ihr blind oder was anderes?  


Lesen sollte ein jeder doch können...


Schaut mal zb. bei den Sniper bei Kills per Minute und die Accuracy...!


So dann sag mal wie das gehen soll und vorallem in bissel weniger als 2 Stunden bei der einen.......6, nochwas kills die minute, 735 Kills und 3 Headshots bei 476 Schüssen...ja is klar



Mal erst genauer schauen bevor man andere beschuldigt ne Falschmeldung zu machen. Dieser Nitego ist n Cheater....



Gruß und bitte net beleidigt sein jetzt...will ja nu auch keinen beleidigen!


----------



## Pal_Calimero (12. Januar 2012)

Ich hab nur auf die Kills geschaut. Das mit Sniper kenn ich irgendwoher. Hab ich mal vor ein paar Tagen aufgenommen. In 20 Spiele begegn ich mind. ein Cheater - keine guten Spieler sondern offens. Cheater.
Besonders schlimm ist Metro 64. Wenn kein Admin da ist, kann man nur noch das Spiel verlassen.

Battlefield 3 Report-Cheater #1 - YouTube

Warum ich solche Server besuche. Ich will fliegen lernen.


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

Das vid is geil^^ da sieht man schon in der killcam die zuckenden Bewegungen^^


----------



## SwissGTO (12. Januar 2012)

Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Weiß ich auch nicht was mitdem Kerl sein soll - die Stats sind ganz normal - da bin ich sogar besser


 

Ich hab gegen den gespielt, letzte Woche (Metro). Er hatte eine KD von 131 zu 4.
Unser Team wurde Sekunden nach dem Respawn gleich gesipt. Er machte sich dann noch über PB lustig.
BTW Googelt mal seinen Namen. Da kommen auffällig viele Cheater Seiten.


----------



## DA-Beginner (12. Januar 2012)

Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Weiß ich auch nicht was mitdem Kerl sein soll - die Stats sind ganz normal - da bin ich sogar besser



Servus 

Dann verrat mir Dein Geheimnis wie Du in 2 h über 700 Kills mit dem M98 machst?????


----------



## mmayr (12. Januar 2012)

Ich bin so schlecht, da hilft auch kein Cheat mehr!


----------



## kuer (12. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Ja, vorallem wenn man unberechtigt beschuldigt UND dann noch bebannt werden sollte. Was da für Ärger auf dich zukommt, damit du wieder unbanned wirst...




Also erlich, das sind doch keine ernst gemeinten Annahmen von dir oder ? Du tust ja so als ob DICE jetzt hingeht und alles Bannd was spielt. Es ist recht einfach einen Ceater aus zu amchen. Alleine am Battlereport. Ergebnisse mit 60 - 70tausend Punkten und einem killverhältnis von 160 zu 1. So was ist gemeint und recht einfach zu finden. Immer dies gejammer man.


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Januar 2012)

Wenn die Cheater das ganze wenigstens nich so penetrant offensichtlich machen würden.
Ich meine wenn einer eine K D von 50 zu 7 oder so hat ist das ja noch realistisch aber wenn dann einer 250 zu 5 spielt dann ist das nur noch dumm.

Wobei ich natürlich jeden Cheater für extrem Dumm halte und auf das schärfste verurteile egal ob Penetrant oder nicht.


----------



## dr.goodwill (12. Januar 2012)

Ich finde es schade, das Leute ein Spiel so versauen können bzw. Es wollen. 
Am Anfang habe ich mich auch durch kämpfen müssen, vor allem weil ich gelegentlich Zocke. Da kommt man immer auser der Übung...

Ich kicke sofort wenn ich das merke... Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten : 250 : 7  oder Gleichen... Das geht einfach nicht...

Besser sind andere Immer


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

kuer schrieb:


> Also erlich, das sind doch keine ernst gemeinten Annahmen von dir oder ? Du tust ja so als ob DICE jetzt hingeht und alles Bannd was spielt. Es ist recht einfach einen Ceater aus zu amchen. Alleine am Battlereport. Ergebnisse mit 60 - 70tausend Punkten und einem killverhältnis von 160 zu 1. So was ist gemeint und recht einfach zu finden. Immer dies gejammer man.


 
Das war hypothetisch, falls jemand sowas passiert. 
Und ja, wir haben es ja noch nie erlebt, das Spieler unberechtigt aus Games gebannt wurden...


----------



## B4llY (12. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:
			
		

> Frag mich auch was mit dem Kerl sein soll
> 
> @topic: Wenn irgendeiner irgendjemand als Cheater meldet, auch wenn dem nicht so ist, wie will DICE dies bestätigen oder nachweisen, wenn PB nicht meckert?



Vl beobachten sie ja die spieler nach einem report und ich denke man sieht wenn einer nen wh oder aimbot an hat oder ne kill/death ratio von 10,0 hat... ist ja ein bisschen auffällig   ...

Ich würde einfach den server wechseln wenn ich merke das hier jemand übermenschliche kräfte besitzt und mir nicht die mühe machem die zu reporten, weil cheater gibt es immer und überall...


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Januar 2012)

B4llY schrieb:


> Vl beobachten sie ja die spieler nach einem report und ich denke man sieht wenn einer nen wh oder aimbot an hat oder ne kill/death ratio von 10,0 hat... ist ja ein bisschen auffällig  ...
> 
> Ich würde einfach den server wechseln wenn ich merke das hier jemand übermenschliche kräfte besitzt und mir nicht die mühe machem die zu reporten, weil cheater gibt es immer und überall...


 
Das mit dem Serverwechseln handhabe ich auch so.
Was man aber immer machen sollte ist den Cheater zu Reporten, den wenn das keiner macht sind da bald nur noch Cheater unterwegs.

Das wäre ja mal krass, Metro, 2000Tickets, und 64 Cheater, ende der Runde nach 5min.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. Januar 2012)

Schiassomat schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Serverwechseln handhabe ich auch so.
> Was man aber immer machen sollte ist den Cheater zu Reporten, den wenn das keiner macht sind da bald nur noch Cheater unterwegs.
> 
> Das wäre ja mal krass, Metro, 2000Tickets, und 64 Cheater, ende der Runde nach 5min.



Wenn die Namen iwie lesbar sind, reporte ich die auch immer, aber es gibt auch Leute mit Namen wo du einfach bis zum rundenende warten musst


----------



## Pal_Calimero (12. Januar 2012)

Offtopic:
Sagmal gibt es ein Schnelltaster zum Einstieg von z.B. Helicopter? Beim Spawn und wenn der Helis wieder da sind drücke ich immer zwei Tasten ( kurz nach unten und Beitreten ). Schneller kann ich es nicht - es gibt aber einen Typen der ist immer drin - egal wie schnell ich das mache?


----------



## Sereniance (12. Januar 2012)

Cheaten sollte man nicht nur verbieten. Gerade die aimbotter ziehen einfach die Motivation in den Keller. Auch wenn man im (!) Panzer von einem Scharfschützen abgeknallt wird und das um die 10 (!!) mal macht das einfach keinen Spaß. Wer nicht fair verlieren gelernt hat wird fair spielen niemals lernen. Als ich das das letzte mal gemerkt hab fand ich die Kommentare recht gut... "go suck your fathers cock" ^^ 

Thehehehe

Hoffentlich...


----------



## Eddy83 (12. Januar 2012)

Was haltet ihr davon? 

Stats & Progression - ZockEd - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Januar 2012)

Eddy83 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> Stats & Progression - ZockEd - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


 
Ne, eher nicht wenn man sich von dem die Waffengenauigkeit und Spielzeit anschaut.
Abgesehen davon spielt der nur auf Metro, da kann`s schon mal passieren dass man 60 Kills oder so hatt.

Würde sagen, einfach nur ein guter Player.


----------



## Eddy83 (12. Januar 2012)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Ne, eher nicht wenn man sich von dem die Waffengenauigkeit und Spielzeit anschaut.
> Abgesehen davon spielt der nur auf Metro, da kann`s schon mal passieren dass man 60 Kills oder so hatt.
> 
> Würde sagen, einfach nur ein guter Player.



Danke, iss auch meiner  sieht zwar bissl komisch aus wegen der Kd aber bei Metro iss glei immer action angesagt, was mir sehr zusagt.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (12. Januar 2012)

Naja der ist ja eindeutig ein Cheater: 119 - 0 in Metro. Achnaja, hier könnte man haufendweise was posten - aber das bringt einfach nichts.

Stats & Progression - SunDevil295 - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2012)

Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Naja der ist ja eindeutig ein Cheater: 119 - 0 in Metro. Achnaja, hier könnte man haufendweise was posten - aber das bringt einfach nichts.
> 
> Stats & Progression - SunDevil295 - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



Warum ist doch nicht unmöglich??

Mich hat das schon immer bei Counterstrike genervt. Kaum legt man mal ne gute Runde hin, wo man wirklich nichts falsch macht, schon schreit die Hälfte man sei ein Cheater, kurz danach der Kick...

MfG


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Warum ist doch nicht unmöglich??
> 
> Mich hat das schon immer bei Counterstrike genervt. Kaum legt man mal ne gute Runde hin, wo man wirklich nichts falsch macht, schon schreit die Hälfte man sei ein Cheater, kurz danach der Kick...
> 
> MfG


 
Das isses, was ich meine....
Bei CS wars aber viel schlimmer


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Januar 2012)

Eddy83 schrieb:


> Danke, iss auch meiner  sieht zwar bissl komisch  aus wegen der Kd aber bei Metro iss glei immer action angesagt, was mir  sehr zusagt.



Eine 68:0 Runde ist aber schon ne harte Nummer, genau wie die Headshots ( ca. 30%!). WÜrde mich interessieren, wie du spielst. Wie wäre es mit einem Video?


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

neneeee, nich das du mich falsch verstehst^^ wir sagen nur, das nicht jeder guter Gamer oder sehr gute stats gleich Cheater bedeuten müssen. Kann ja heute ma ein Vid  machen


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2012)

Genau und gerade in Metro, wo man teilweise 30 Minuten ein und die selbe Stelle beschießt, ist das kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. 

MFG


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. Januar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine 68:0 Runde ist aber schon ne harte Nummer, genau wie die Headshots ( ca. 30%!). WÜrde mich interessieren, wie du spielst. Wie wäre es mit einem Video?



Wenn man auf Metro immer nur mit der m320 in der Ecke lungert geht das schon, oder als Scharfschütze bei Firestorm auf dem Berg...


----------



## kraehe123 (12. Januar 2012)

Da wird wenigstens  etwas gemacht gegen cheater, nicht wie in anderen games
wie UT3 da gibt es mehr cheater als normale spieler .


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

Wie ruft ihr die Profile auf ohne euch einzuloggen?


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Januar 2012)

Aus irgendeinem Grund geht das gerade.


----------



## Gast1663794603 (12. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Frag mich auch was mit dem Kerl sein soll


 
schau sein platoon an und dann die website die er angegeben hat....dann sieht man was mit ihm ist


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Aus irgendeinem Grund geht das gerade.


 
Bei mir nicht :-O Origin Sicherheitslücke?


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Januar 2012)

Ich habe Origin gar nicht auf dem Rechner, von dem ich gerade schreibe.


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

Ach shit, ich meine beim Online Portal^^


----------



## Rongofrock (12. Januar 2012)

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

oder besser:

SniperZ-Fidi921
oder
Punkbuster-SUXX

im Battlelog anschauen. Für alle die noch NIE auf einen Cheater getroffen sind.



Viel Spass beim lachen. 
Das Problem ist ja leider das diese A....löcher nicht immer cheaten, sondern nur jede 3te oder 4te Runde.


----------



## mmayr (12. Januar 2012)

Rongofrock schrieb:


> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> 
> oder besser:
> 
> ...


 
Mannomann, der hat 106 Kills mit dem kleinen Bagger geschafft! Und das in 18 Minuten!


----------



## Russel Grow (12. Januar 2012)

kuer schrieb:


> Also erlich, das sind doch keine ernst gemeinten Annahmen von dir oder ? Du tust ja so als ob DICE jetzt hingeht und alles Bannd was spielt. Es ist recht einfach einen Ceater aus zu amchen. Alleine am Battlereport. Ergebnisse mit 60 - 70tausend Punkten und einem killverhältnis von 160 zu 1. So was ist gemeint und recht einfach zu finden. Immer dies gejammer man.


 Jain. Auf meinem Server mach ich gerne 1vs.1 und da hatte ich es schon 2 mal das ich da (1000 Tickets) mit 200 zu 50 rausgeh... naja gut... Ecksim ist auch kein guter Spieler in 1vs.1^^ und da haste dann auch um die 150.000 Punkte!

Soooooo einfach isses nicht.


----------



## kühlprofi (12. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Ja, vorallem wenn man unberechtigt beschuldigt UND dann noch bebannt werden sollte. Was da für Ärger auf dich zukommt, damit du wieder unbanned wirst...


 
ich glaube im Zweiflsfall wird nicht gesperrt. aber wenn verschissene cheaterkindsköpfe accuracy von über 1000 % haben ist wohl alles klar.
Ich hasse diese verfluchten Cheater, dass sind alles totale Versager! Können halt nichts und fühlen sich cool auch mal was zu treffen.
Viele sind noch so von Dummheit geprägt und meinen die ehrlichen Spieler merkens nicht.


----------



## kühlprofi (12. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht :-O Origin Sicherheitslücke?


 
Wenn dann Battlelog nicht Origin, oder?  
edit: ach ja du hast ja oben schon selber bemerkt ^^

Und zu Punkbuster. Der sucht meines Wissens nach Signaturen, eingeschleustem Programmcode usw. bekannter Hacks. Beim cheaten wird ja irgend ein Programm gestartet dass sich in das Spiel "integriert" (hook). 
Ich habe mich damals bei cs 1,6 ziemlich gut eingelesen wie solche Hacks funktionieren und auch schon Quellcodes angeschaut von solchen, das ist schon ziemlich ausgeklügelt und absichtlich so Programmiert um den PB umgehen zu können.
Dice kann doch sehr gut mit diversen z.B. SQL Abfragen überaus auffällige Spieler mit total unrealistischen Werten herausfiltern und bannen / löschen. So würde ich es zumindest machen - sind ja auch nur Datenbanken hinter all den Stats ^^

Sinnvoll wäre sicherlich auch bekannte hacks aufzuspüren und den Link an EA weiterzuleiten!

edit: sry doppelpost


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Januar 2012)

Hab auch schon etliche Herrschaften gemeldet (allesamt wurden auch  inzwischen gebannt <3), via Battlelog-Meldung des Berichts der  verdächtigen Partie (wobei ... 100/2er Stats in 5 min sollten bedenklich stimmen ^^).



Adam West schrieb:


> Frag mich auch was mit dem Kerl sein soll
> 
> @topic: Wenn irgendeiner irgendjemand als Cheater meldet, auch wenn dem nicht so ist, wie will DICE dies bestätigen oder nachweisen, wenn PB nicht meckert?


 Gibt genug Custom Cheats die nicht erkannt werden, da ist dann eine aktive Community und aufmerksame Admins vonnöten um das Ganze einzudämmen, was auf gut besuchten Servern mit hoher Admin-Aktivität auch wunderbar funktioniert, die anschliessende Beschwerde bei Battlelog obendrauf dient dann zum dauerhaften Sperren auf allen Servern, nicht nur der auf em gecheatet wurde.



Battlelog ist aber 'ne feine Sache, wenn man sich in den Cheater-Profilen nämlich mal ein wenig umsieht entdeckt man in der History auch mal die ein oder andere "saubere" Partie, in der er/sie nicht gecheatet hat ... und dann für gewöhnlich abgeschlachtet wurde. Nur Napz cheaten.


----------



## Bu11et (12. Januar 2012)

Ich finds zwar sehr gut wie viel Mühe sich DICE da gibt (da können sich so manche Entwickler nen Beispiel nehmen ), aber leider wird das Ganze dadurch nie gelöst. Man sollte bei solchen Problemmen versuchen mehr die Quelle ausfindig zu machen und beseitigen. Denke das wäre viel effektiver, als nur "die kleinen Fische" zu jagen .
Mitlerweile scheint die Vielfallt der Cheats ziemlich groß zu sein. Bin froh, dass ich keinen von dennen begegne. Vllt merk ich das auch nicht . Das einzige, was mich in dem game wirklich zu Weißblut treibt sind die ganzen Jetfreaks, die erst alles vom Himmel holen und dann dafür sorgen, dass auch bloß nichts wieder hoch kommt.  Baserapping FTW! Das aller beste ist, wenn die dann auch noch auf Panzerjagt gehen .


----------



## 0815klimshuck (12. Januar 2012)

... immer raus mit den Cheatern


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2012)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mich in dem game wirklich zu Weißblut treibt sind die ganzen Jetfreaks, die erst alles vom Himmel holen und dann dafür sorgen, dass auch bloß nichts wieder hoch kommt. Baserapping FTW! Das aller beste ist, wenn die dann auch noch auf Panzerjagt gehen .


Tja, wenn keiner Luftabwehr betreibt, können die sich auch austoben. 
Es gibt eigentlich kein Jetproblem was man nicht mit einer ausreichenden Anzahl an Stingern beantworten könnte. 

MFG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Januar 2012)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mich in dem game wirklich zu Weißblut treibt sind die ganzen Jetfreaks, die erst alles vom Himmel holen und dann dafür sorgen, dass auch bloß nichts wieder hoch kommt.  Baserapping FTW! Das aller beste ist, wenn die dann auch noch auf Panzerjagt gehen .


 Dann macht dein Team regelmässig was falsch. Für gewöhnlich sollte das stationäre/mobile AA Kleinholz aus einem über eurer Base kreisendem Jet machen, notfalls holt die Soflam/Javelin raus und schickt dem Piloten ein paar Liebesgrüsse nach oben. 


Soflam/Javelin ist überhaupt DIE Kombi des Spiels, wenn man ein paar solcher Gespanne über die Map verteilt kann das Gegnerteam seinen Fuhrpark im Grunde zu Hause lassen. ^^


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

Das Problem ist, das solche Leute meist auch die AA des eigenen Teams stehlen und dann hat man Pech  Sowas kommt dann auchnoch hinzu.


----------



## Dynamitarde (12. Januar 2012)

Das wurde auch mal langsam Zeit.
Jetzt müsse Dice nur noch dringend an der Balance der Waffen was machen .


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Das wurde auch mal langsam Zeit.
> Jetzt müsse Dice nur noch dringend an der Balance der Waffen was machen .


 
Ich sag nur F2000 und Famas


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das solche Leute meist auch die AA des eigenen Teams stehlen und dann hat man Pech  Sowas kommt dann auchnoch hinzu.


 Tja, in dem Fall: Selber schuld, sowas hat man halt nicht zuzulassen. : P

Und wie gesagt: Für gepanzerte Troll-Faces hat der liebe Gamer-Gott die Javelin erfunden ...


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Ich sag nur F2000 und Famas


 
Neeee nicht die F2000, ist meine Lieblingsgun.

Am besten den dummen 320er Granatwerfer raus nehmen.


----------



## BlueLaser (12. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Ich sag nur F2000 und Famas


 
Famas ein wenig, aber F2000 wirklich nichtmehr, wurd eh schon generft


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

Ach stimmt ja, das wurde bereits geändert. Am Ende nerven eh nur die RPG gegen Infanterie spammer...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Januar 2012)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Am besten den dummen 320er Granatwerfer raus nehmen.


 
Da bin ich auch für, oder den zumindestens stark abschwächen


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Januar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch für, oder den zumindestens stark abschwächen


 
Auf Metro ist der die Hölle, genau so wie der RPG.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (12. Januar 2012)

Ach eigentlich kann alles so bleiben. Die Waffen sollen sich unterschiedlich spielen, dazu gehört eben auch die Stärke.Mit der F2000 hab ich bisher noch nicht richtig gespielt, werde aber damit oft gekillt. Ich finde das allerdings weniger schlimm. Die Famas find ich sehr hässlich. Und das die Leute einen als "noob" bezeichnen falls man USAS-12 verwendet, verstehe ich auch nicht. Immerhin muss ich mich vorkämpfen.Im Nahkampf ist das schon ein geiles Teil und man erreicht in kurze der Zeit auch viele Kills- Ich war mal auf ein Profil der hat nur Medic gespielt und USAS und hatte knapp 16.000 killsxD


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2012)

sry fc


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Januar 2012)

Minimal Offtopic, aber: Punkbuster hat mich grad gekickt (SCHOCK! O.o): Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason:  PunkBuster kicked player 'Obaruler' (for 5 minutes) ... Violation  (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006            


Kurze Google-Suche: Ah, Punkbuster ist 'net up to date, muss mal manuell updaten .... ich dachte schon.


----------



## Samynoob (12. Januar 2012)

ich habe auch gecheatet tu es jetzt aber NICHT mehr


----------



## 0815klimshuck (12. Januar 2012)

Samynoob schrieb:


> ich habe auch gecheatet tu es jetzt aber NICHT mehr



 FAIL


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Januar 2012)

Samynoob schrieb:


> ich habe auch gecheatet tu es jetzt aber NICHT mehr


 
Da ist der Name Programm.


----------



## snaapsnaap (12. Januar 2012)

Der cheatet doch bestimmt auch 

Stats & Progression - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Hatte erst gestern nen tollen Server da schrien zwei Leute die ganze Zeit ich hätte an, als die Map wechselte waren sie auf einmal ganz still und revidierten ihre Aussage seltsamerweise...
Das beste war aber als einer meinte er hätte nen Bekannten der bei Dice arbeitet der mich sofort bannen würde, da hab ich erstmal herzlich gelacht 

Ist in BF3 aber zum Glück nicht mehr so schlimm wie in CS 1.6, da bin ich auf so vielen Servern gebannt, weil da immer so Feierabendzocker-Admins sind die denken sie wären gut und wenn dann mal einer kommt der in der Runde nur HS gibts weinen sie gleich...


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Januar 2012)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Der cheatet doch bestimmt auch
> 
> Stats & Progression - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> 
> ...



OMG, bevor ich gegen dich spiele, spiel ich lieber gegen einen Cheater.
Da hab ich bessere Chancen.


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

@snaapsnaap: omg ich hasse dich  Dich kenn ich, also ingame


----------



## DiabloJulian (12. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Wie kommt es dann, dass du ingame immer siehst: "Player xxx has been banned (Multihack 023164)" - oder so ähnlich. Dann liegen ja zw. Screenshot und Analyse sowie bannen nur Sekunden.
> 
> Ich dachte PB schaut sich eher die config an und sucht nach seltsamen codes, etc...



Das bezieht sich nicht nur auf den Server den du spielst, sondern auf alle. Wenn das im Tool aktiviert wird, gibt es dauerend die Daten von Cheatern durch, die gebannt wurden.


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

achsoooo, danke für die info^^


----------



## snaapsnaap (12. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> @snaapsnaap: omg ich hasse dich  Dich kenn ich, also ingame


 
Also dich kenne ich nicht Ingame...
Kannst mir ja mal deinen Nick verraten, dann weiß ich beim nächsten mal besser wenn ich da gerade umgeschossen hab


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

Am Ende sagt dir das eh nichts jetzt  Ich werde mich beim nächsten mal online zeigen


----------



## Marder-Cliff (12. Januar 2012)

also den hier nehne ich einen Cheater!
schaut auf seine Zeiten und dann die Punkte!

Statistik & Fortschritt - s4nahmv89cx3y2pr - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## SwissGTO (12. Januar 2012)

Marder-Cliff schrieb:


> also den hier nehne ich einen Cheater!
> schaut auf seine Zeiten und dann die Punkte!
> 
> Statistik & Fortschritt - s4nahmv89cx3y2pr - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


 

Schaut mal den Typen auf Platz 2 mit 80 Kills  Gefechtsbericht - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

und jetzt sein neues Profil  http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/de/soldier/heischeating/stats/388184430/


----------



## Russel Grow (12. Januar 2012)

Marder-Cliff schrieb:


> also den hier nehne ich einen Cheater!
> schaut auf seine Zeiten und dann die Punkte!
> 
> Statistik & Fortschritt - s4nahmv89cx3y2pr - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


 Is ja auch einer dieser Assi-Russen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Januar 2012)

Marder-Cliff schrieb:


> also den hier nehne ich einen Cheater!
> schaut auf seine Zeiten und dann die Punkte!
> 
> Statistik & Fortschritt - s4nahmv89cx3y2pr - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


 
bitte hier melden.


----------



## BlueLaser (12. Januar 2012)

Intensive AntiCheat-Maßnahmen bei Battlefield 3


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Januar 2012)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Der cheatet doch bestimmt auch
> 
> Stats & Progression - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> 
> ...


 Mh, ich wollte ja erst losflennen weil du 'ne etwas bessere KD hast als ich, aber .... dann bin ich eher auf die Mitleidsschiene umgeschwenkt ... ein Sniper, pfui! Eh alles H4xx0r! 

(Spiele die meiste Zeit nur Panzerschlacht, und dabei meist Supporter oder Engi, sollte echt mal die anderen Klassen zocken, hab für Sniper/Recon noch net mal alle Unlocks xD Aber mit 'nem S-Rifle kann ich nunmal auch nicht vielmehr machen als beim Panzer an der Lucke höflich anklopfen, und hoffen, dass wer aufmacht ... lediglich Soflam ist essentiell! <3)


----------



## mad-onion (12. Januar 2012)

Hmm. da lobe ich mir das V.A.C. bei Steam.
Ich frage mich warum man an etsprechende Maßnahmen nicht von vornherein gedacht hat, seitens Dice...
OT: Votet für meinen Burger, den MadOnion


----------



## Pal_Calimero (12. Januar 2012)

Also VAC und PB nehmen sich absolut nicht viel. Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten von MW2 erinnern - tolle VAC-Schutz. Das Problem ist, bevor ein Cheater wirklich gebannt wird vergehen viele Tage oder gar Monate - bis dahin sind neue Methoden raus die noch effizienter arbeiten.


----------



## CRocket (13. Januar 2012)

Stats & Progression - KaTyASiRoFiMoVnA - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Diesen Kerl habe ich schon vor Ewigkeiten gemeldet (mit Datum, Server etc.), gelöscht wurde er aber (noch) nicht.
Problematisch ist es aber auch eher bei Leuten, die nur kurz mal einen Hack zuschalten, dann ne kurze Runde für 80:2 auf Metro spielen und dann wieder abziehen und ganz normal weiterzocken. Denen kann man das anhand des Profils nicht nachweisen. Darum wenn mit Server- und Datumsangabe, vllt. geht dann was, schließlich kann man den "Battle Report" ansehen.


----------



## Eiche (13. Januar 2012)

CRocket schrieb:


> Stats & Progression - KaTyASiRoFiMoVnA - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> 
> Diesen Kerl habe ich schon vor Ewigkeiten gemeldet (mit Datum, Server etc.), gelöscht wurde er aber (noch) nicht.
> Problematisch ist es aber auch eher bei Leuten, die nur kurz mal einen Hack zuschalten, dann ne kurze Runde für 80:2 auf Metro spielen und dann wieder abziehen und ganz normal weiterzocken. Denen kann man das anhand des Profils nicht nachweisen. Darum wenn mit Server- und Datumsangabe, vllt. geht dann was, schließlich kann man den "Battle Report" ansehen.


 Also laut EA oben rechts das dreieck den battellog-eintrag(link) dazu eine Erklärung


----------



## mmayr (13. Januar 2012)

Irrtum meinerseits!


----------



## Eiche (13. Januar 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> Max-Google2
> Der ist mir auch nicht geheuer. Kann aus allen Lagen mit dem Flieger auf mich schießen. Beinahe sogar, wenn ich hinter ihm bin. Man beachte seine 98 Messerkills in nicht mal 13 min!


 du rennst wohl Stundenlang mit gezogenem messer durch die gegen ......
ich habe im übrigen 184 in 8min


----------



## Adam West (13. Januar 2012)

zeffer schrieb:


> du rennst wohl Stundenlang mit gezogenem messer durch die gegen ......
> ich habe im übrigen 184 in 8min


 
Du mist Cheater


----------



## mmayr (13. Januar 2012)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Der cheatet doch bestimmt auch
> 
> Stats & Progression - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> 
> ...


 
Mein Held!! Darf ich dir mein Höschen nachwerfen?



zeffer schrieb:


> du rennst wohl Stundenlang mit gezogenem messer durch die gegen ......
> ich habe im übrigen 184 in 8min



So betrachtet hast du Recht! Trotzdem hasse ich den Typ!


----------



## Eiche (13. Januar 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> Mein Held!! Darf ich dir mein Höschen nachwerfen?
> 
> 
> 
> So betrachtet hast du Recht! Trotzdem hasse ich den Typ!


 das ist dann dein persönliches vergnügen aber bitte löschen den link du hast mein Verständnis


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (13. Januar 2012)

Statistik & Fortschritt - s4nahmv89cx3y2pr - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Stats & Progression - Nitega - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

da hat sich was getan...


----------



## Eiche (13. Januar 2012)

der muss mehr wie 1 acc habe gegen so ein ählich namen habe ich heute nach gespielt, kann ihn aber im battelog nicht wieder finden


----------



## Pal_Calimero (13. Januar 2012)

@DaStash

Sorry, ihr könnt mir alles erzählen was ihr wollt. Ein 119 zu 0 in Metro schafft man nicht. Mach einfach nach und versuch eine Runde ohne zusterben und mind. 60 Kills zumachen.


----------



## ScyX (13. Januar 2012)

Und noch einer gebannt. Hoffe Dice hört nicht dmait auf! !!!!!


----------



## Adam West (13. Januar 2012)

Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Sorry, ihr könnt mir alles erzählen was ihr wollt. Ein 119 zu 0 in Metro schafft man nicht. Mach einfach nach und versuch eine Runde ohne zusterben und mind. 60 Kills zumachen.


 
Ich weiß auch, was du meinst. Aber lass es mal wirklich ein guter skill Tag mit zusätzlich Glück gewesen sein.
Grade bei Metro, in die richtige Ecke legen, MG rein, durchrattern was das Zeug hält!


----------



## kühlprofi (13. Januar 2012)

zeffer schrieb:


> du rennst wohl Stundenlang mit gezogenem messer durch die gegen ......
> ich habe im übrigen 184 in 8min


 
Gut bei dieser Aussage würde ich auch wieder aufpassen. Selbst mit einem cheat sollte das doch schwierig werden?
sind die 8 minuten nicht eher die "Benutzungszeit des Messers"? Ein Kill mit dem Messer dauert 1-2 Sekunden
Wenn du rechnest 8*60 = 480 Sekunden a 184 Kills gibt das eine Zeit von 2,6 Sekunden pro Kill. Das könnte die Zeit sein in der das Messer "aktiv" benutzt wird wenn man einen knifed mit "f"


----------



## Rigg83 (13. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Frag mich auch was mit dem Kerl sein soll
> 
> @topic: Wenn irgendeiner irgendjemand als Cheater meldet, auch wenn dem nicht so ist, wie will DICE dies bestätigen oder nachweisen, wenn PB nicht meckert?



cheater sind eindeutg zu identifizieren, vor allem die dummen. im zweifel für den angeklagten ganz klar. sowas wie du fragen ja nur cheater



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> @DaStash
> 
> Sorry, ihr könnt mir alles erzählen was ihr wollt. Ein 119 zu 0 in Metro schafft man nicht. Mach einfach nach und versuch eine Runde ohne zusterben und mind. 60 Kills zumachen.


 
natürlich ist das ein cheater, 101%



Samynoob schrieb:


> ich habe auch gecheatet tu es jetzt aber NICHT mehr


 
cheaer sind eierlose ohne skill, ohne freunde und niemals echte boobies in der hand gehalten!!!!!!!



Schiassomat schrieb:


> Neeee nicht die F2000, ist meine Lieblingsgun.
> 
> Am besten den dummen 320er Granatwerfer raus nehmen.



genau und so hat jeder seine lieblinswaffe, heult nicht rum wegen GL oder sonst was, gibts halt im krieg und fertig, meine güte! hast pech gehabt wenn du geroffen wirst.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Januar 2012)

@Rigg83

Bitte das Mehrfachposting vermeiden. Danke.


----------



## Adam West (13. Januar 2012)

Rigg83 schrieb:


> cheater sind eindeutg zu identifizieren, vor allem die dummen. im zweifel für den angeklagten ganz klar. sowas wie du fragen ja nur cheater


 
Gehts dir noch gut?  
ps: so aggressiv wie du schon schreibst bist du hier falsch...
@powerclock: Er sollte hier nicht nur das Doppelposten vermeiden...


----------



## chroeg (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo zsm,
ich weiss nicht ob das gerade passt,
aber ich wurde glaub ich als Cheater gemeldet,obwohl ich nicht cheate!
Ich hatte mal eine gute Spielstrehne aber das wars auch.
Merkmal:ich werde ständig vom Server gekickt ohne eine Fehlermeldung!
Viele sagen es liegt am Anti-Cheater Programm"Punkbuster".
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Gruß Chroeg


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Januar 2012)

Heute scheint ein Tag für Cheater bei BF3 zu sein.
Bei Vier Server immer das gleiche aus dem kampfpanzer mit ein Scharfschützengewehr  herrausgeballert.
Edit: Natürlich meinte Ich Cheater


----------



## kühlprofi (13. Januar 2012)

chroeg schrieb:


> Hallo zsm,
> ich weiss nicht ob das gerade passt,
> aber ich wurde glaub ich als Cheater gemeldet,obwohl ich nicht cheate!
> Ich hatte mal eine gute Spielstrehne aber das wars auch.
> ...


 
Deinstalliere mal den Punkbuster unter Software in der Systemsteuerung.
Danach lade den Punkbuster herunter von dieser Seite: PunkBuster Online Countermeasures (offizielle Punkbuster-Seite) Scrolle einfach herunter bis du BF3 in der Liste findest.
Evtl fliegst du dann nicht mehr raus, hatte das selbe Problem einmal und das war bei mir die Lösung.

Wenn du gemeldet worden wärest und Dice dich als Cheater gesehen hätte wäre entweder dein Account gelöscht oder deine Stats alle auf 0 - bei dir trifft keines von beidem zu oder?


----------



## Schiassomat (13. Januar 2012)

Rigg83 schrieb:


> genau und so hat jeder seine lieblinswaffe, heult nicht rum wegen GL oder sonst was, gibts halt im krieg und fertig, meine güte! hast pech gehabt wenn du geroffen wirst.


 
Mit Pech hat das nicht`s zu tun wenn auf Metro 20 Leute rum stehen und immer in die selbe Ecke mit dem Ding Ballern.


----------



## wheeler (14. Januar 2012)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Mit Pech hat das nicht`s zu tun wenn auf Metro 20 Leute rum stehen und immer in die selbe Ecke mit dem Ding Ballern.



bin ich als supporter der held und versorge die


----------



## SwissGTO (14. Januar 2012)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Mit Pech hat das nicht`s zu tun wenn auf Metro 20 Leute rum stehen und immer in die selbe Ecke mit dem Ding Ballern.


 
Gibt genügend Server wo M320 und RPG verboten sind.


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2012)

PixelSign schrieb:


> der beste schutz gegen cheater ist ein server, der diese kiddys automatisch kickt (zumindestens die penetranten aimboter). meinetwegen bei einer abnormalen kdr von 30 oder 40. da muss niemand warten bis sich mal ein admin blicken lässt oder dice sich darum kümmert.


 Finde ich nicht gut. Es gibt wirklich Spieler, die so gut und noch besser sind, ohne Cheats.


----------



## Schiassomat (14. Januar 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht gut. Es gibt wirklich Spieler, die so gut und noch besser sind, ohne Cheats.



Bin auch deiner Meinung, hab auch schon hin und wieder 30 oder 40 zu 0 gespielt.
Dass aber auch nur weil der Support seine Arbeit sehr gut macht.
Wie gesagt halt nur auf Metro.



> bin ich als supporter der held und versorge die


 
Bin ich auch immer sehr dankbar für.


----------



## Ju1ius (14. Januar 2012)

Gestern hatte ich nach 2-3 Runden auf einem 4netplayers Clanserver meine erste "Berührung" mit Cheatern und dann auch nicht nur einem sondern gleich 5 innerhalb von ca. 20min, alle wurden nach 2-3 kills mit einer entsprechenden Chatnachricht (Multihack, Aimbot etc. + eine kryptische Nummer) gekickt und gebannt.


----------



## chroeg (14. Januar 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Deinstalliere mal den Punkbuster unter Software in der Systemsteuerung.
> Danach lade den Punkbuster herunter von dieser Seite: PunkBuster Online Countermeasures (offizielle Punkbuster-Seite) Scrolle einfach herunter bis du BF3 in der Liste findest.
> Evtl fliegst du dann nicht mehr raus, hatte das selbe Problem einmal und das war bei mir die Lösung.
> 
> Wenn du gemeldet worden wärest und Dice dich als Cheater gesehen hätte wäre entweder dein Account gelöscht oder deine Stats alle auf 0 - bei dir trifft keines von beidem zu oder?



Danke für deinen Ratschlag und nein keines von beidem trifft zum Glück zu


----------



## debalz (15. Januar 2012)

es wurde anfänglich schon darauf hingewiesen - schon krass was da angeboten wird
HelioS-Framework-v3.0-BF3 - ArtificialAiming

vor allem diese 2 Features kommen mir vom spielen her irgendwie bekannt vor:


Uberdamage (only one bullet is needed to kill a player instantly)
Massmurder (kill everybody with a single button)
Hoffentlich kann Dice mit dieser Aktion die Server weitestgehend von cheatern befreien


----------



## Anchorage (15. Januar 2012)

PixelSign schrieb:


> der beste schutz gegen cheater ist ein server, der diese kiddys automatisch kickt (zumindestens die penetranten aimboter). meinetwegen bei einer abnormalen kdr von 30 oder 40. da muss niemand warten bis sich mal ein admin blicken lässt oder dice sich darum kümmert.


 

K40 - D10 - D5 kriege ich einfach so hin ist nicht schwer.


----------



## Krawallschachtel (15. Januar 2012)

Ich frage mich nur immer, was an einem Ban so schlimm sein soll. Im schlimmsten Fall kostet das 50 Euro für ein neues Spiel. Die Idioten, die sich einen Cheat kaufen, kaufen sich auch ein zweites oder drittes Spiel. 
Und genau das ist der Grund, warum nicht wirklich durchgegriffen wird. Schließlich bedeutet das ggf. Umsatz für die Publisher. Es ist bestimmt nicht unmöglich einen richtig guten Schutz zu entwickeln. Man hat ja gesehen, was man für den Kopierschutz alles getan hat. Das es keinen 100% Schutz gibt, ist klar. Aber so lange man es solchen Deppen so leicht macht, wird sich an der Situation nichts ändern. Erst, wenn es der Spieleindustrie schadet, z.B. weil man Cheater- und Hackerverseuchte Spiele in Zukunft nicht mehr kaufen wird, wird sich was tun.
Für mich ist COD da ein Beispiel, bilden hier die fairen Spieler die absolute Ausnahme. Wer nicht gleich cheatet und hackt, der tuned seine Config bis die Schwarte Kracht. Und wer meint, tweaken sei kein cheaten, der braucht sich selbst nur die Frage stellen, warum er das macht, und was er sich davon verspricht. Hat man wenigstens die Eier, ehrlich zu sich selber zu sein, dann erhofft sich jeder in irgendeiner Form einen Vorteil gegenüber dem anderen, abseits üblicher Wege, wie Ingame-Menüs. Das kennt und hat ja schließlich jeder.

Ich kann da nur lachen. Aber schlimm, wenn Leute noch nicht mal ein Spiel in den Griff bekommen, wie soll das im tatsächlichen Leben funzen, irgendwie behämmert.


----------



## noname545 (15. Januar 2012)

der Meldebutton ist aber ziemlich groß geraten findet ihr nicht? Habe erst nachdem ich google gefragt habe den Knopf gefunden
Wenn das so weiter geht wird es in BF 3 keine cheater mehr geben, chaeter sind auch keine Geldsch**** Hatte auch schon in meiner 30H Spielzeit nur 2 cheater und finde es sehr wenig


----------



## SuperSonicc (15. Januar 2012)

ich finde das es in letzter Zeit eher schlimmer wie besser geworden ist... schaut euch nur mal die Ranglisten an, warum bleibt sowas unbeachtet von DICE??? ich hoffe die greifen jetzt wirklich mal durch...


----------



## pcfr3ak (16. Januar 2012)

Naja, sieht so aus, als ob der R17 Server patch den "Masskill" noch nicht gefixxt hat (oder nur teilweise).
Da müsste man auf jeden Fall noch was schrauben.

Außerdem wäre es mal schön, wenn sich evenbalance etwas mehr ins Zeug legen würde, was die Cheat-detections und das programm selbst angeht. Immerhin ist die PB Screenshot funktion selbst immer noch verbuggt... Die scheinen wohl zur Zeit auch viel mit anderen Games zu tun zu haben.


----------



## TheGhostdog (16. Januar 2012)

Komischerweise ist mir bisher kein einziger Cheater im Game aufgefallen,weiter so !


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Januar 2012)

Es muss ja auch nicht immer offensichtlich sein, dass einer cheatet. Fakt ist dass wie geschissen viel gecheatet wird.
Es langt schon, wenn einer ESP an hat und jeder Gegner markiert ist was auch immer - neben aimbots gibts noch viele andere Hacks die cheatern Vorteile erschaffen.

Vorgestern hat mir ein Sniper im Jet!!! bei Überschallgeschwindigkeit x-mal ein Heady verpasst. 1mal kann ja Zufall sein, ein paar mal dann wohl eher nicht mehr...


----------



## SnakeDoc (17. Januar 2012)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, die Cheaterei hat extrem zugenommen. Manche machen es so offensichtlich, das ist schon echt dreist. Allerdings sind natürlich die, bei denen es nicht sofort offensichtlich ist am schlimmsten. Ich will garnicht wissen wie oft ich schon cheatern auf den Leim gegangen bin und in gutgläubiger Absicht davon ausging das die einfach nur gut sind.


----------



## Medcha (17. Januar 2012)

SnakeDoc schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen, die Cheaterei hat extrem zugenommen. Manche machen es so offensichtlich, das ist schon echt dreist. Allerdings sind natürlich die, bei denen es nicht sofort offensichtlich ist am schlimmsten. Ich will garnicht wissen wie oft ich schon cheatern auf den Leim gegangen bin und in gutgläubiger Absicht davon ausging das die einfach nur gut sind.


 Allerdings... das wird wohl schon dutzende Male vorgekommen sein. Ca. jeder 15. Tod meinerseits kommt von einem Typen, den ich nicht mal sehe. Klar, der ist gut... Oder neulich hab ich ein ganzes 100er Magazin aufn Txpen geballert, der hat sich gar nicht stören lassen.

Unter den Umständen gefällt mir meine Leistung als Daddelopa um so mehr. Mir völlig egal, was die anderen machen, solange es mir nicht auffällt. Im richtigen Leben tun auch viele Menschen ALLES um reich zu werden: unsägliche Jobs, unsägliche Entscheidungen, unsägliche Moral. 

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn solche armen Cheaterwürste aufeinander treffen... THE BATTLE OF THE UNWORTHY

Egal, wie gesagt, wie im richtigen Leben.


----------

